# ntpd or ntpdate using localtime

## Kartoffel

I want to use ntpd or at least ntpdate on my box but it is setup to use Local time in the bios instead of GMT.  I can't find an option in ntp or ntpdate to take this into account.  Anyone know how to do this.

Changing to GMT is not an option since it screws up win98 time.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## Ozymandias

hi there,

are you sure? I use ntpdate with local time and it works just fine, perhaps you didn't set your localtime link correctly?

greetz Ozy

----------

